# Powder Choice for loading .45 Colt



## FloridaGuy (Sep 23, 2012)

I want to load some .45 Colt this weekend using a 200 gr Cast RNFP bullet and a Hornady 230 gr FMJ-RN Encapsulated. What powder does everyone recommend? The only powder I currently have is Clays. I will be loading them on a Dillon SDB press.


----------



## rex (Jan 27, 2012)

Oops,sorry,I had ACP on the brain.


----------



## noylj (Dec 8, 2011)

Don't care what press you load them on.
I like Unique for both. Clays in not a powder I would use for a large "black powder" era cartridge. Of course, it isn't a powder I care for with anything but shotguns.
Universal Clays would be OK.
231/HP38 is a nice powder for target loads in that huge case.
TrailBoss is fun to load, but expensive--but it sure will fill the case and eliminate any concerns about double charges.
Power Pistol is good and will really make an impressive fire ball.


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

I go along with the HP38 suggestion. I used to use W231, since it's the same thing, but, oddly enough, HP38 is cheaper so I use it almost exclusively.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

What kind of loads are you looking to get? What handgun?

My Ruger Blackhawk can take a lot heavier loads than say a Colt or reproduction Colt. I have a tendency to use a lot of Unique for general target shooting or Accurate Arms #5. These are not position sensitive powders. I have shot W231/HP38 also but find them a little hot for such a large case. Medium burn rate powders seem to work better for me. For heavy hunting loads I switch to AA#9 or H110 for 255 - 300 grain cast slugs.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

rexherring said:


> What kind of loads are you looking to get? What handgun?
> 
> My Ruger Blackhawk can take a lot heavier loads than say a Colt or reproduction Colt. I have a tendency to use a lot of Unique for general target shooting or Accurate Arms #5. These are not position sensitive powders. I have shot W231/HP38 also but find them a little hot for such a large case. Medium burn rate powders seem to work better for me. For heavy hunting loads I switch to AA#9 or H110 for 255 - 300 grain cast slugs.


I would add Unique & 2400 to that list as well.


----------



## rexherring (Nov 13, 2012)

Overkill0084 said:


> I would add Unique & 2400 to that list as well.


I do use a lot of Unique but the 2400 was hard to get here for awhile. Now a newer dealer stocks it (if they ever get in more) but like a lot of ammo and reloading supplies, not much on the shelves as of late. If they have primers, you can only buy one box at a time, same with powders, one pound at a time but that's o.k. with me, it keeps the hoarders from taking it all at once.


----------

